# Wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst...



## Plattenträger (3. Dezember 2008)

_"Wer mit Ungeheuern kämpft, mag zusehn, dass er nicht dabei zum Ungeheuer wird. 
Und wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein."_

Das ist ja bekanntermaßen ein Zitat von Friedrich Nietzsche und seit einem Artikel in der F.A.Z. in aller
(WoW-Spieler) Munde, nachdem es seinen Weg auf die Verpackung von WotLK gefunden hat.

Bei einem Produkt, das erwartungsgemäß mehrere Millionen mal verkauft werden wird, bleibt
selbst bei der Gestaltung der Verpackung nichts dem Zufall überlassen - wir können also
getrost davon ausgehen, dass Blizzard uns damit auch eine Botschaft vermitteln wollte und will.

Der Interpretationsspielraum ist groß, nach fast 4 Jahren WoW ist es durchaus legitim darin
einen Hinewis zu sehen, den Umgang mit WoW kritisch zu reflektieren - aber würde ein Hersteller
das wirklich wollen? Hat sich von euch jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht?

Viel Spaß beim Nachdenken!

p.s.: Wayne?! ist garantiert kein sinnvoller Diskussionsbeitrag


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Dezember 2008)

Was? Willst du etwa damit sagen, dass WoW süchtig machen kann?


----------



## Dalmus (3. Dezember 2008)

Plattenträger schrieb:


> Der Interpretationsspielraum ist groß, nach fast 4 Jahren WoW ist es durchaus legitim darin
> einen Hinewis zu sehen, den Umgang mit WoW kritisch zu reflektieren - aber würde ein Hersteller
> das wirklich wollen? Hat sich von euch jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht?


Wäre natürlich eine Interpretationsmöglichkeit.
Eine weitere wäre natürlich, daß das eher auf den Lichkönig und die Todesritter gemünzt ist.
Vielleicht geht es aber auch um Pizza. *mjam*

Oder wie heißt es in einem sehr schönen Film? Manchmal heißt "scheiß doch die Wand an" einfach nur "Scheiß doch die Wand an". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (3. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was? Willst du etwa damit sagen, dass WoW süchtig machen kann?



Sorry aber du hast nicht verstanden worum es geht. Plattenträger möchte uns damit nichts sagen, sondern uns anregen Gemeinsam darüber zu grübeln was Blizzard uns mit dem Zitat auf dem Cover sagen will.







Ich denke es ist auf den Lichking bezogen. Sein leben Lang hat er als König Arthas auf der Seite des Lichts (gut) gekämpft, aber nach der Säuberungsaktion in Stratholme ist er dann ja doch zur Seite des Lichs (pöse) übergetreten.


----------



## Dalmus (3. Dezember 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> Sein leben Lang hat er als König Arthas auf der Seite des Lichts (gut) gekämpft


Und wir wissen ja auch was passiert, wenn wir lang genug ins Licht blicken...


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub Arthas war schon vor Stratholme 'n bissl verrückt und "böse". Pervertierter Ehrgeiz, der über Leichen geht, Fanatismus, ...


----------



## Lisutari (3. Dezember 2008)

ich höhrs zum ersten mal. Ich lese doch nicht die Verpakung. Rein in den Laptop mit der CD und fernsehen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Dezember 2008)

Plattenträger schrieb:


> _"Wer mit Ungeheuern kämpft, mag zusehn, dass er nicht dabei zum Ungeheuer wird.
> Und wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein."_



Wer sich sehr lange mit etwas beschäftigt, dem kann es passieren, dass er Züge und Eigenschaften des Beschäftigungsobjektes annimmt, im Guten aber, laut Zitat, auch im Schlechten.

Das heißt, wer viel WOW spielt läuft Gefahr, selber zu einem Computerspiel zu werden, was sicherlich nicht erstrebenswert ist, da das Leben als Computerspiel nicht sehr spannend ist. Schließlich spielt man nicht sonder wird gespielt, und das durchaus auch von abgründigen Ungeheuern.

Ich hoff ich hab das gut erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (3. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich glaub Arthas war schon vor Stratholme 'n bissl verrückt und "böse". Pervertierter Ehrgeiz, der über Leichen geht, Fanatismus, ...



jap ... das war quasi die Phase, in der er zu lang in den Abgrund geschaut hat


----------



## Forderz (3. Dezember 2008)

ich kenne mich in der WarCraft Historie nicht so dolle aus, aber vielleicht ist ja ein Boss gemeint oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und der Abgrund ist die Metapher... vielleicht werden wir ja beobachtet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Dezember 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> jap ... das war quasi die Phase, in der er zu lang in den Abgrund geschaut hat


Oder zulange ins Licht ...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (3. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Oder zulange ins Licht ...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das würde ja bedeuten: Arthas schaute zu lange ins Licht, nun schaut das Licht ihn Ihn.
Oder frei gesprochen Arthas hat sich solange das Gute (das verbinde ich mit Licht) angesehen, bis er letztendlich selbst der Gute wurde. 


ergibt für mich wenig sinn da ich es andersrum sehe, da er ja schon auf der vermeintlich guten Seite stand bevor der König der Lichs wurde ^^


----------



## Rhokan (3. Dezember 2008)

Kann jemand mal bitte die Packung posten : O ich find in google nix und auf meiner CE is hinten nix druff : /


----------



## Plattenträger (3. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hoff ich hab das gut erklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



10 von 10 Punkten in der Sparte Unterhaltung!

Selbstkritisch muss ich 2 Dinge anmerken:
Ich seh den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht! *&* Vielleicht sollte ich mich mehr mit der Story von WoW beschäftigen...

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt...


----------



## Hetarch (3. Dezember 2008)

Nunja, 

das mit dem Abgrund kann sich auf den Lichking beziehen oder auch auf die Zeit, die man mit dem Spiel verballert. Es ist schon übel, was man als Spieler für eine Zeit am PC verbringt. Diesbezüglich finde ich den FAZ-Artikel sehr, sehr gut geschrieben und auch recherchiert - nicht so ein Frontal-Müll oder Panorama-Schrott, den man sich in Bezug auf WOW oft angucken/ anlesen muss. 

Das Blizz nen Nietsche-Zitat auf die Packung getackert hat, finde ich bedenklich...und wenn ich mich gleich wieder einlogge, guckt der Abgrund mich schon aus dem Chatfenster an: "Ah, Heiler ist online, wir können los...."


----------



## Technocrat (3. Dezember 2008)

Plattenträger schrieb:


> _"Wer mit Ungeheuern kämpft, mag zusehn, dass er nicht dabei zum Ungeheuer wird. "_



Den Satz muß mal irgend jemand dem Schäuble Wolfgang stecken. Ist ja schließlich Nietzsche, da kann er schlecht behaupten der Satze wäre von irgendeinem Dummbatz.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Dezember 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> das würde ja bedeuten: Arthas schaute zu lange ins Licht, nun schaut das Licht ihn Ihn.
> Oder frei gesprochen Arthas hat sich solange das Gute (das verbinde ich mit Licht) angesehen, bis er letztendlich selbst der Gute wurde.


Ich meinte es eher so, dass er wohl dadurch geblendet wurde und deswegen dieser Fanatismus in ihm ausbrach.


----------



## Ashaqun (3. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich recht logisch finde ich. 
"Wer mit Ungeheuern kämpft, mag zusehn, dass er nicht dabei zum Ungeheuer wird." Arthas war so besessen von der Rache an seinem Volk, dass er ALLES getan hat, um sein Ziel durchzusetzen. Dabei ist er schlussendlich zu einem noch größeren Monster geworden, als die er eigentlich bekämpft hat.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Dezember 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Eigentlich recht logisch finde ich.
> "Wer mit Ungeheuern kämpft, mag zusehn, dass er nicht dabei zum Ungeheuer wird." Arthas war so besessen von der Rache an seinem Volk, dass er ALLES getan hat, um sein Ziel durchzusetzen. Dabei ist er schlussendlich zu einem noch größeren Monster geworden, als die er eigentlich bekämpft hat.



Darth Vader is das auch so gegangen


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

Es kann sich auf den Lichking beziehen der böse wurde

oder

auf die Todesritter die erst gegen die Geißel kämpften, abstumpften und dann naja ich denke mal ihr kennt alle die Quests "Bitte tötet mich nicht ihr macht meine Kinder zu Waisen bla bla" *klatsch*

ooooder 

eben darauf das man nicht zuviel spielen sollte! 

Natürlich lautet die erste Frage: Warum sollte Blizzard daran ein interesse haben? Ist doch klar:

11 Millionen arbeitslose werden sicherlich nicht jeden Monat ihre Beiträge überweisen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vermutlich bezieht sich das Zitat aber auf den Lichking. Und das man als Todesritter eben nicht zum Ungeheuer werden soll, sondern der Geißel den Rücken kehren und seine alte Fraktion unterstützen...


----------



## Dalmus (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Natürlich lautet die erste Frage: Warum sollte Blizzard daran ein interesse haben? Ist doch klar:


Witzigerweise liegt es tatsächlich in deren Interesse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielen sollen die Leute schon, ist ja klar... und das auch regelmäßig, damit sie Abos abschließen.
Aber je weniger sie regelmäßig spielen, desto weniger ausgelastet sind die Server und desto weniger Traffic entsteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal: Der Abgrund ist eine Lüge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Der Abgrund ist eine Lüge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich die richtig verstanden habe.... deine Worte scheinen auf dem Weg von deinem Abgrund zu meinem Abgrund verzehrt!  

Aber sollte ich dich richtig verstanden haben:

Ganz klar! Der Abgrund ist eine Lüge!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Dezember 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Eigentlich recht logisch finde ich.
> "Wer mit Ungeheuern kämpft, mag zusehn, dass er nicht dabei zum Ungeheuer wird." Arthas war so besessen von der Rache an seinem Volk, dass er ALLES getan hat, um sein Ziel durchzusetzen. Dabei ist er schlussendlich zu einem noch größeren Monster geworden, als die er eigentlich bekämpft hat.


Auch interessanter Punkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schadowpanter (3. Dezember 2008)

@ 3: dann wird man n draenei, meinste das?


----------



## Scofield-junior (3. Dezember 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Eigentlich recht logisch finde ich.
> "Wer mit Ungeheuern kämpft, mag zusehn, dass er nicht dabei zum Ungeheuer wird." Arthas war so besessen von der Rache an seinem Volk, dass er ALLES getan hat, um sein Ziel durchzusetzen. Dabei ist er schlussendlich zu einem noch größeren Monster geworden, als die er eigentlich bekämpft hat.




ach ich LIEBE es wenn leute was plappern aber ned kapiert haben, dass alle andern schon n schritt weiter sind mit den gedanken.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (3. Dezember 2008)

um was gehtsn hier?


----------



## etmundi (3. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Darth Vader is das auch so gegangen




Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Asmardin (3. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.



Wieso?

Der Vader gehörte am Anfang ebenfalls zur "Allianz" und hat für die Jedi Ruf gefarmt!

Dann, ich glaub es war der herbeigeführte Tod seiner Mutter, ist er von Rache getrieben Amok gelaufen. Irgendwo in nem kleinen Dorf, in welchem lauter Wüstenmurlocks gelebt haben. Damit startete sein Epicquest"Wie erlange ich den Zunamen Darth".

Nach eineigen Hin und Her mit seinen Kampfausbildern, Questgebern, sowie Jedigildenkollegen hat der kleine Vader ein Angebot der Roxxorgilde Sith bekommen und dieses auch angenommen!

Gründe dafür waren natürllich bessere Questbelohnungen und auch seine Rüstung von Stoff auf (Plastik)Platte zu heben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich sehe da schon ein paar Parallelen zu Arthas/Lichking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caschd (3. Dezember 2008)

ich sags euch die iluminaten sind daran schuld *zwinker

man muss nicht immer einen literaischen hintergrund oder sinnigen hintergrund in ein wirtschaftliches spiel interpretieren.

das zitat, wird im zusammenhang mit der jeweiligen story schon in mehreren fantasy storys gefunden


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> ach ich LIEBE es wenn leute was plappern aber ned kapiert haben, dass alle andern schon n schritt weiter sind mit den gedanken....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann klär uns doch auf, wo "alle anderen" bei einem unbestimmten, spekulativen Diskussionsthema, denn schon sind? Oder hab ich was verpasst, neben den ganzen "Ich glaube" und "Es könnte" Thesen?


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht es aber auch um Pizza. *mjam*


Die richtige antwort gleich im 2ten post und ihr spammt 2 seiten zu -.-


----------



## Finsterniss (4. Dezember 2008)

Das Zitat kann man sehr schön überall anbringen.

Meine Interpretation dazu: Wer viel Zeit auf Azeroth (oder anderen pixelhaufen welten) verbringt, bekommt irgendwann die Quittung dafür. Sucht, Einsamkeit (im rl), nachlassende Noten, "verdummung".

Verdummung bitte nicht zu wörtlich nehmen! Ich hatte allerdings letztens einen Kunden der mitten in einem Gespräch "lol" sagte. Ich habe nicht schlecht geschaut und meinte nur "rofl sie haben haben lol gesagt", wie ich es mir dachte war er ein WoW Spieler. Man gewöhnt sich also unter Umständen "Zockerdeutsch" an.


----------



## Yldrasson (4. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wer sich sehr lange mit etwas beschäftigt, dem kann es passieren, dass er Züge und Eigenschaften des Beschäftigungsobjektes annimmt, im Guten aber, laut Zitat, auch im Schlechten.



Interessanter Einwurf. Damit könnte dann Arthas' Jagd auf die Geißel gemeint sein, jedenfalls ist das meine Interpretation.

Obwohl ich die des TEs lieber glauben würde, so denke ich doch, dass jene, die diesen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl verstehen, auch gut in der Lage sind, ihr Spielverhalten selbst zu managen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Locaseraphin (4. Dezember 2008)

rein Theopraktisch =) könnte man aber ach sagen das es sowohl bedeuten soll " wow macht süchtig, passt auf" wie auch " Interpretation hinsichtlich des Spiels/ der Story".

Warum sollte man es nicht beides Verbinden, nun tut mal nicht so als würde Blizz nie irgendwo auch nur ein fünkchen klarmachen das das Spiel Süchtig macht...Habt  Ihr alle die Tips aus?^^

Also ich bin der Meinung das es nicht nur 2 oder mehr deutig ist, sondern auch so gewollt ist von Blizzard aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


* allen mal nen leckeren frischen Kaffee reich*


----------



## TheOrc (4. Dezember 2008)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> * allen mal nen leckeren frischen Kaffee reich*




Wehe das ist kein 2 Liter Becher!!!
---

Und den anderen Teil von deinen Post unterschreib ich mal, um nicht vollständig OT zu landen


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Oder wie heißt es in einem sehr schönen Film? Manchmal heißt "scheiß doch die Wand an" einfach nur "Scheiß doch die Wand an".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust*
Mann *piss* die Wand an.
*hust*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Locaseraphin (4. Dezember 2008)

TheOrc schrieb:


> Wehe das ist kein 2 Liter Becher!!!



Hooooooo, 2 LITER?????

Tze, und ich dachte ich bekomme meine Megaliter Thermoskanne leer-.- also da solltest du schon mit nem Mindestens 5l Becher ankommen.... (1 Ml = 1000000 l)

Darfs ne Packung Zucker oder 2 Packungen Milch dazu sein?^^

edith erzählte mir grad nen Kracher:
Ist der Kaffee schon durchgelaufen?
Hier ist er noch nicht vorbeigekommen.

(flachwitz füße hoch)

/me bemerkt grad das sie doch ziemlich OT wird^^ sry


----------



## Dalmus (4. Dezember 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> *hust*
> Mann *piss* die Wand an.
> *hust*
> 
> ...


Piss doch die Wand an, da hab ich doch glatt ein Filmzitat versaut. *schäm*


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich wusste doch es zahlt sich aus, sich den Film anzusehen xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Captain Planet (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollt mal so nebenbei was loswerden. Ein paar von euch haben echt witzige Avatar-Bilder... vorallem etmundi seins hat mich echt zum lachen gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie sagt man so schön hier...made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## migraene (4. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wer sich sehr lange mit etwas beschäftigt, dem kann es passieren, dass er Züge und Eigenschaften des Beschäftigungsobjektes annimmt, im Guten aber, laut Zitat, auch im Schlechten.
> 
> Das heißt, wer viel WOW spielt läuft Gefahr, selber zu einem Computerspiel zu werden, was sicherlich nicht erstrebenswert ist, da das Leben als Computerspiel nicht sehr spannend ist. Schließlich spielt man nicht sonder wird gespielt, und das durchaus auch von abgründigen Ungeheuern.
> 
> ...



Oh gott,selber ein Computerspiel werden...ich glaub ja das Personen wie Hitler oder Saddam Hussein (vlt auch der kleene dabbeljuh bush) als mobs in WoW wiedergeboren werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;spawnen-gekillt werden;spawnen-gekillt werden;Serverneustart etc. SO SIEHT DIE HÖLLE AUS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (4. Dezember 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal so nebenbei was loswerden. Ein paar von euch haben echt witzige Avatar-Bilder... vorallem etmundi seins hat mich echt zum lachen gebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erinnert mich eher an:
'Heeey..heey..jaaa du .. pssschhhht... willst du einen BUCHSTABEN KAUFEN?' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Dezember 2008)

Plattenträger schrieb:


> _"Wer mit Ungeheuern kämpft, mag zusehn, dass er nicht dabei zum Ungeheuer wird.
> Und wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein."_
> 
> Das ist ja bekanntermaßen ein Zitat von Friedrich Nietzsche und seit einem Artikel in der F.A.Z. in aller
> ...


also ich denke gerade weil es so viele Suchtgefährdete gibt und immer wieder diese Themen in den Medien aufgegriffen werden,wird blizzard ganz bestimmt nicht auch noch auf der Packung des addons auf verschlüsselte Art und Weise auf eine Suchtgefahr hinweisen,denn die wollen das addon ja wohl auch verkaufen und nicht Leute abschrecken...
das Zitat bezieht sich ganz eindeutig auf Arthas,welcher zu lange in den Abgrund geschaut hat,sprich er hat zu lange das Böse bekämpft und erlebt und dieses ist auf ihn abgefärbt,sodass er selber zu dem wurde was er mit so viel Leidenschaft bekämpft hat...
eigentlich ganz logisch.bietet aus meiner Sicht auch gar keine andere Interpretationsweise...


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Dezember 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Der Vader gehörte am Anfang ebenfalls zur "Allianz" und hat für die Jedi Ruf gefarmt!
> 
> ...


Ich glaub, Du hast den entscheidenen Teil in Anakins Querstreihe übersehen.
Letzten Endes war es das Versprechen des IMBArators, mit Ani gemeinsam einen Weg finden zu können, seine Frau vor dem Tod zu bewahren.
Bei Ani war es also nicht wie bei Arthas die Rache, die ihn in den Abgrund getrieben hat, er tat es aus Liebe.

Und was lernen wir daraus? 
Frauen sind das pure Böse (Anwesende selbstverständlich ausgeschlossen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die falsche Frau zur falschen Zeit und Du bist mächtig im Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der eigentliche tiefere Sinn hinter STAR WARS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieser Kommentar spiegelt nicht die Meinung von Lucasfilm Ltd. wider und dient nur der Unterhaltung. 
Dieser Kommentar darf nicht auf öffentlichen Veranstaltungen, in Reisebussen, Flugzeugen, auf Bohrinseln, in StarWars- und/oder Frauenforen gesendet werden.
Dieser Kommentar ist kopiergeschützt. Unerlaubte Vervielfältigung wird mit 3 Jahren Frauenknast bestraft.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (4. Dezember 2008)

> Die falsche Frau zur falschen Zeit und Du bist mächtig im Arsch...



Rofl!!!
Wie oft ich mir das schon gesagt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe


----------



## 0lorin (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds witzig, dass die das machen. Sie geben ja auch so Tipps wie:"Bringe deine Freunde nach Azeroth aber geh auch mal mit ihnen nach draußen."


----------



## Xelyna (4. Dezember 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Und was lernen wir daraus?
> Frauen sind das pure Böse (Anwesende selbstverständlich ausgeschlossen)
> 
> 
> ...


Da musst jetzt sogar ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dein Glück dass du das Kleingedruckte geschrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Planet (4. Dezember 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Die falsche Frau zur falschen Zeit und Du bist mächtig im Arsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die richtige Frau zur richtigen Zeit -> Das "ganze" lebenlang glücklich. Da geht man schon mal gern ein hohes Risiko ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (4. Dezember 2008)

"Wer mit Ungeheuern kämpft, mag zusehn, dass er nicht dabei zum Ungeheuer wird. 
Und wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein."

Wenn man es auf Arthas bezieht, er wollte die Untoten "Monster" bekämpfen und ist dabei selber zu einem Monster geworden.
Er ist aufgrund seiner Art und weise, die Geißel zu bekämpfen, zu einem Monster geworden das nun die Geißel anführt.
Arthas hat zu lange mit der Geißel zu tuen gehabt, er hat zu lange in die Materie der Geißel geblickt sodas der Lichkönig (Nerzuhl) in Arthas seine Seele blicken konnte (um mit ihm über Frostmourn zu komunizieren).


PS: es gibt viele Paralelen zwischen der WoW Story von Arthas und der Story von Soul Calibur, Siegfried (wer ihn kennt) wollte Soul Edge finden um Gerechtigkeit zu bringen und sich an dem Mörder seines Vaters zu rächen, durch Soul Edge wurde er zu einem Monster (Nightmare) und später erkannte er das er selber seinen Vater getötet hatte.


----------



## Thalema (4. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

eigentlich der interessanteste Thread heute morgen. 

Ich gehe von der These aus, dass die Designer der Packung einfach lediglich Interesse ereugen wollten, und da macht ein cooler Spruch von Nietzsche eben einiges her. Ich nehme allerdings auch an, dass jeder andere einigermaßen "mystische" Spruch dazu dienlich gewesen wäre, in den man etwas hinein interpretieren kann ... Man nehme "The road goes ever on and on ..." von Bilbo Baggins und es hätte ebenso gepasst. Das zur von mir so empfundenen "traurigen Wahrheit" der Verpackungsdesigner.

Die Interpretation von Ohrensammler allerdings hat mich aufmerken lassen ... je mehr man sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt, umso mehr wird man auch zum Spiel. Ich das sehr oft erlebt bzw. beschrieben bekommen, dass die menschliche Imaginationsfähigkeit da bis zur Selbstaufgabe auf Touren kommt. Es gibt ja auch (was ein Teilaspekt wäre) mehrere Romane, die sich damit beschäftigen, ob wir als Menschen nicht computergeneriert sind und Gott ein geniales Programmiererteam (buddhistisches NullDevice, ich komme). 

Oder gefällt uns WoW deswegen so gut, weil wir darin manchmal eine gerechtere Welt sehen möchten ohne die tagtäglichen Probleme ?

Nicht schlecht, Ohrensammler, da ziehe ich meinen virtuellen Helm.

Gruß

Thalema


----------



## Davatar (4. Dezember 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Oder wie heißt es in einem sehr schönen Film? Manchmal heißt "scheiß doch die Wand an" einfach nur "Scheiß doch die Wand an".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dachte, das heisst "Piss die Wand an", kann aber auch sein dass ich nen anderen Film meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sorry for ooT)


----------



## shadow24 (4. Dezember 2008)

Thalema schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> eigentlich der interessanteste Thread heute morgen.
> 
> ...


also ich denke Ohrensammler hat nur wieder einen seiner witzigen Gesitesblitze gehabt udn meint das gar nicht soooooo ernst,das man selbst zum Spiel wird...
deine Theorien gehen in die Matrix-Richtung,aber davon halte ich gar nix...
und jedesmal wenn wir irgendwas spielen "entfliehen" wir für den Zeitraum den tagtäglichen Problemen...und ausserdem gibts doch in wow auch tagtäglich eProbleme:wo finde ich mob x zum killen?wo krieg ich jetzt ein Tank/Heiler für die ini her?wo dropt das Zeug am besten?etc...
und wow ist gerecht?warum kann mich dann ein Gegner der fünf Stufen über mir ist mich ganken?das ist manches genauso ungerecht wie im rl...
viel interesanter finde ich aber deine Zitatwahl:kommst du aus Schottland?wegen dem Leitspruch "Niemand greift mich ungestraft an"...


----------



## Thalema (4. Dezember 2008)

@shadow24: 

Ernst gemeint sind - glaube ich - die wenigsten Themata, die nicht um die Lösung eines direkten Problems gehen oder um eine Frage/Klage. Dieser Thread ist ja eher ein philosophisch angehauchter. Deswegen:  Selbst wenn es "nur" ein nicht ernst gemeinter Gedankenblitz von Ohrensammler war, so war er doch von der "Nicht-Offensichtlichkeit" her der amüsanteste und mit dem Thema noch verbundene.

Die Matrix-Idee selbst finde ich durchaus überlegenswert, aber, da gebe ich dir recht, nicht in diesem Zusammenhang. 

"Gerechter" ist vielleicht nicht die richtige Wortwahl (erwischt) ... wäre ehrlicher besser ?

Das Zitat kommt tatsächlich  - leider im Gegensatz zu mir - aus Schottland. Schön, dass es jemand kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und damit ich nicht allzuweit vomThema abschweife (Entschuldigng an den TE): Ich glaube, man hat Nietzsche einfach benutzt, weil er so günstig zum Thema passte und es den mystischen Überhöhungsaspekt ergab. 

Thalema


----------



## mumba (4. Dezember 2008)

OMG^^ Da kann ich ne Arbeitsgruppe aufmachen und Wochenlang debattieren aber es hat ganz einfache keinen tieferen Sinn.

Es passt perfekt auf die Verpackung und zu Arthas selbst. Das Zitat lässt sich sauber auf die Lebensgeschichte von Arthas projeziern. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Diese Schöngeisterei schon wieder... -.-


----------



## Domiel (4. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Darth Vader is das auch so gegangen



nicht ganz..
ihm wurde schon klar gemacht, dass was er sucht nur bei der dunklen seite der macht zu finden ist..


----------



## Malurros (4. Dezember 2008)

Das Zitat kann man sehr schön überall anbringen.

Meine Interpretation dazu: Wer viel Zeit auf Azeroth (oder anderen pixelhaufen welten) verbringt, bekommt irgendwann die Quittung dafür. Sucht, Einsamkeit (im rl), nachlassende Noten, "verdummung".



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen Mir ist es an mir selbst aufgefahlen das ich kaum noch was anderes gemacht habe auser zu Zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
daraufhin habe ich 2 Wochen pause gemacht was mir auch gut tat.
Ich deke der Spruch auf der Verpakung soll uns sagen das wir einfach aufpassen sollen das wir nicht süchtig werden.

Gruß Malu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aproc (4. Dezember 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> Die richtige Frau zur richtigen Zeit -> Das "ganze" lebenlang glücklich. Da geht man schon mal gern ein hohes Risiko ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Frau ist ein Legendär drop^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Dezember 2008)

Thalema schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es wenn du recht hast und wir nur computergenerierte Schöpfungen wären, erdacht von einem genialen (oder durchgedrehtem?) Programmiererteam. Und denken wir weiter, denken wir dieses Team würde sich zuviel mit uns beschäftigen. Würden sie dann nicht konsequenterweise zu uns? Würde dann nicht Schöpfung und Geschöpf zu einem furiosen Eins. Was würde passieren würden wir dann auch zu Ihnen. Würden wir uns selbst programmieren um dann wieder zu uns zu werden. Ist es nicht das Paradoxon welches der eigentliche Abrund ist in den wir schauen um selbst zu einem Paradoxon zu werden.
Ist Salamipizza wirklich krebserregend ??

ICH weiß es nicht!


----------



## Morphes (4. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> Die Frau ist ein Legendär drop^^


ein *legendär world drop* trifft es wohl eher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube in dieser Aussage geht es eigentlich nur darum, dass man für sich selbst noch einmal überlegen soll, auf welcher Seite man eigentlich steht.

Weitermachen oder umkehren?


----------



## Marvîn (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal das bezieht sich hier auf den Endboss von WotLK, also Arthas.
Wie man ja auch ingame erfährt nahm er die Macht von Frostmourne an und ignorierte den Fluch. 
So blickte er in den Abgrund rein. 
Jetzt, Jahre später ist er selber nicht mehr auf unserer Seite, 
*er ist der Abgrund, in den er hereingeschaut hat*. 
So sehe ich das.


----------



## Kerandos (4. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn du recht hast und wir nur computergenerierte Schöpfungen wären, erdacht von einem genialen (oder durchgedrehtem?) Programmiererteam. Und denken wir weiter, denken wir dieses Team würde sich zuviel mit uns beschäftigen. Würden sie dann nicht konsequenterweise zu uns? ...



Was wenn wir das Programmiererteam selber wären, das gerne die Erfahrung im Computerspiel (unser RL) so immersiv machen möchte, dass sie/wir vergessen, in Wirklichkeit die Programmierer selbst zu sein? Wenn wir nun uns sehr mit uns selber beschäftigen, werden wir dann zu uns selber? Andererseits ist noch kein Löwe zu einer Gazelle geworden, obwohl er sich permanent auf der Jagd mit ihr beschäftigt.

Ob Salamipizza wirklich krebserregend ist, weiß ich nicht, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie tödlich ist: jeder der davon gegessen hat, ist gestorben oder wird sterben.

Was will uns der Satz auf der Verpackung von WotLK sagen? Meiner Meinung nach: "Kauf dieses Spiel!"

Aber was will uns der SATZ SELBER sagen? Hier wirds interessant. Meine Interpretation: Wer lange in einen Abgrund schaut, hat anscheinend Interesse am Abgrund. Warum würde ein normal gestricktes menschliches Wesen ansonsten in den Abgrund schauen? Da ist ja nichts wirklich interessantes zu sehen im Abgrund, oder? Also für einen normalen nicht-neurotischen Menschen Interessantes... Daraus schließe ich: Wer lange in den Abgrund schaut, der trägt ein kleines Stück Abgrund in sich herum, sonst wärs nicht so interessant. Das ist gemeint, wenn es heißt, der Abgrund schaut in Dich hinein.

Kurzversion: Wer lange in den Abgrund schaut wird nicht zum Abgrund, der ist es schon.

LG Kerandos


----------



## Thrainan (4. Dezember 2008)

Nietsche hat auch gesagt "Wenn du zum Wibe gehst, vergiss die Peitsche nicht"

Nicht alles was der Mann von sich gegeben hat ist immer schlau und richtig. Wobei so ne Peitsche manchmal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Dezember 2008)

Kerandos schrieb:


> Was wenn wir das Programmiererteam selber wären, das gerne die Erfahrung im Computerspiel (unser RL) so immersiv machen möchte, dass sie/wir vergessen, in Wirklichkeit die Programmierer selbst zu sein? Wenn wir nun uns sehr mit uns selber beschäftigen, werden wir dann zu uns selber?



Endlich ein gangbarer Weg zur Selbstfindung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Andererseits ist noch kein Löwe zu einer Gazelle geworden, obwohl er sich permanent auf der Jagd mit ihr beschäftigt.


Sehr unwissenschaftlich tsts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir reden ja hier nicht von einer optischen Angleichung, das wäre zu billig. Und wer weiß wieviel Anteil Gazelle ein alter Löwe in seiner Psyche mit sich rumschleppt ? Wissanschaflter, hier seid ihr gefordert, den Philosophen unter die Arme zu greifen





> Aber was will uns der SATZ SELBER sagen? Hier wirds interessant. Meine Interpretation: Wer lange in einen Abgrund schaut, hat anscheinend Interesse am Abgrund. Warum würde ein normal gestricktes menschliches Wesen ansonsten in den Abgrund schauen? Da ist ja nichts wirklich interessantes zu sehen im Abgrund, oder? Also für einen normalen nicht-neurotischen Menschen Interessantes... Daraus schließe ich: Wer lange in den Abgrund schaut, der trägt ein kleines Stück Abgrund in sich herum, sonst wärs nicht so interessant. Das ist gemeint, wenn es heißt, der Abgrund schaut in Dich hinein.
> 
> Kurzversion: Wer lange in den Abgrund schaut wird nicht zum Abgrund, der ist es schon.



Deine Ausführung berichten über den im Zitat vernachlässigten Aspekt, warum man sich den mit Ungeheuern und Abgründen beschäftigen mag.
Aber das man durch den Blick in den Abgrund nur sich selber erkennt, als etwas das man bereits ist wäre mir zu einfach. 
Ich denke dein Ansatz, dass man etwas davon bereits in sich hat ist spannend, allerdings ist die Metamorphose hin zur vollkommenen Symbiose der eigentliche Inhalt, die Veränderung (Entwicklung). Deine Variante wäre Stagnation mit etwas Erkenntnisgewinn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Dezember 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Nietsche hat auch gesagt "Wenn du zum Wibe gehst, vergiss die Peitsche nicht"
> 
> Nicht alles was der Mann von sich gegeben hat ist immer schlau und richtig. Wobei so ne Peitsche manchmal...
> 
> ...



Ein Grund mehr ihn ob seiner unendlichen Weisheit auf Knien anzubeten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tramadol (4. Dezember 2008)

Zu erstmal der Artikel is sehr sehr nice geschrieben, der Auto hat sch wirklich damit befasst und sein bestes gegeben.
Er beschreibt wahnsinnig gut wie tief man hineingezogen wird in die Welt, er beschreibt es einfach gut ohne es dabei zu bewerten. Die komplexität des Chats umschreibt er auch gut 





> Und wenn man einmal Dinge wie „LFM BRT: 1 DD mit CC“ verstanden hat, kann man bei der nächsten Bewerbung mit ruhigem Gewissen eine weitere Fremdsprache angebe


 mit einer gewissen sarkastisch kritischen Note. Besonders das Ende seines Texts fand ich sehr rührend, nicht unbedingt von der Sache her das wow leben kaputt machen kann sonder einfach vom epischen Rp effekt diese Szene (auch wenns vom gesagten nichts mit rp zu tun hatte^^)

Zu Wotlk passt das Zitat einfach wegen Arthas' geschichte. Er blickte zu lange in den Abgrund und wurde anschließend durch Frostmourne korrumpiert (Der abgrund drang in ihn ein). 
Er wurde durch das böse zum ultimativen Bösen gemacht


----------



## xDeadherox (4. Dezember 2008)

ICh weis net obs gesagt wurde aber es ist so dass wenn man in Eiskrone iwo runterblickt sieht man unten ein leuchten. Das geht von ARthas herz aus.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Dezember 2008)

Kerandos schrieb:


> Kurzversion: Wer lange in den Abgrund schaut wird nicht zum Abgrund, der ist es schon.



Abgrund steht für etwas negatives darüber sind wir uns alle einig. 

Hm meine Interpretation von einem "Abgrund" ist etwas anders.

_*Meine Nietzsche Interpretation:*_
Das könnte z.B. sein Gewalt, Sucht, Betrug usw.

Beispiel Demo:

Habt ihr sicher schon öfter im Fernsehen gesehen wenn Polizisten mit Schlagstock und Schild bewaffnet eine Straße abriegeln oder? Sie stehen dicht gedrängt nebeneinander und halten das Schild vor sich. Davor eine Menschenmenge die laut schreit und ab und zu kommt mal ein Stein geflogen.

Allein die nervliche Anspannung läßt sich nicht erklären. Aber man kann den psychischen Druck auch gut simulieren! 

Das sag ich dazu um ins Bewußtsein zu rufen wie nervös und angespannt die Jungs sind. Auf einmal stehen die Demonstranten dicht gedrängt an den Schildern. Viele sind friedlich, einige schreien rum, versuchen am Schild zu rütteln. 

Einer versucht mit nem Baseballschläger einen Polizisten aus der Postenkette zu treffen. Dieser kann sich grad noch schützen holt aus und trifft den Demonstranten mit seinem Knüppel.

Wenn du zu lange in den Abgrund schaust, schaut der Abgrund in dich.

Wenn du einer Sache zu lange ausgesetzt bist, kann es sein das du ihr selbst nicht lange wiederstehst.

In diesem Fall war es Gewalt. Irgendwann fängt dieser Mensch an Gewalt gegen Gewalt einzusetzen. 

_*Blizzard's  Interpretation:*_
Im Falle des Addons ist es eben das sich der Lichkönig so gewaltätig gegen die "bösen" gewehrt hat bis er selbst zu einem "abgrund"-tief bösen Wesen wurde!

_*häufige Spieler Interpretation:*_
Interessant ist eben das genau dieser Spruch auch mit Spielsucht in Verbindung gebracht werden kann! Was von Blizzard garantiert nicht gewollt, dennoch unbewußt dann doch daraufgeschrieben wurde!^^

_*Fazit:*_
Wer zu oft spielt kontrolliert es nicht mehr sondern wird von dem Spiel kontrolliert! Sei es durch Raidtermine oder "einen Quest wollt ich noch machen ich wollte heute eh nicht ins Trainig....."


----------



## etmundi (4. Dezember 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Der Vader gehörte am Anfang ebenfalls zur "Allianz" und hat für die Jedi Ruf gefarmt!
> 
> ...



Lustiger Text - wirklich.

Aber die Seite hat er gewechselt, weil er dort das rezzen gelernt hat.
er hat ja immer geträumt, das seine Prinzessin sterben wird.
Und die dunkle seite hat ihm angeboten, dass er ihr helfen könne.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2008)

Hehe die diskusion ist genial


----------



## VILOGITY (5. Dezember 2008)

Plattenträger schrieb:


> _"Wer mit Ungeheuern kämpft, mag zusehn, dass er nicht dabei zum Ungeheuer wird.
> Und wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein."_
> 
> Das ist ja bekanntermaßen ein Zitat von Friedrich Nietzsche und seit einem Artikel in der F.A.Z. in aller
> ...




Ähhm
Nachdenken ?
Nietzsche ? 
Du erwartest wirklich das mehr als 10% den Namen Nietzsche kennen und überhaupt wissen wovon du sprichst ohne WIKI vorher zu
fragen wer der Typ ist.....

GZ an Deinen Glauben.


----------



## Orrosh (5. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> _*Fazit:*_
> Wer zu oft spielt kontrolliert es nicht mehr sondern wird von dem Spiel kontrolliert! Sei es durch Raidtermine oder "einen Quest wollt ich noch machen ich wollte heute eh nicht ins Trainig....."


Kenne ich, aber ich gehe trotzdem zum Training
nur mal in den Raum geworfen:

_1. Zwanghaftes Verlangen nach Konsum
   2. Übermaß, Nicht-mehr-aufhören-können
   3. Körperliche Entzugssymptome
   4. Benötigen immer größerer Mengen, damit Wirkung eintritt
   5. Großer Zeitaufwand für Beschaffung, Konsumieren und dem Sich-davon-erholen
   6. Fortdauernder Gebrauch der Substanz(en) wider besseren Wissens und trotz eintretender schädlicher Folgen.
_

sind die  Merkmale für die Diagnose von Abhängigkeiten (3 von 6 müssen innerhalb eines halben Jahres erfüllt sein).

aber dieses Fass will ich nicht schon wieder aufmachen .. 

daher:
@Topic.

beschreibt das Stockholmsyndrom nicht letztendlich auch ein "Abgrund"werden? Ok, die Geisel wird nicht selbst zum Geiselnehmer, aber sie identifiziert sich mit dem Abgrund/ Monster/ Geiselnehmer


----------



## Kerandos (5. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Deine Ausführung berichten über den im Zitat vernachlässigten Aspekt, warum man sich den mit Ungeheuern und Abgründen beschäftigen mag.
> Aber das man durch den Blick in den Abgrund nur sich selber erkennt, als etwas das man bereits ist wäre mir zu einfach.
> Ich denke dein Ansatz, dass man etwas davon bereits in sich hat ist spannend, allerdings ist die Metamorphose hin zur vollkommenen Symbiose der eigentliche Inhalt, die Veränderung (Entwicklung). Deine Variante wäre Stagnation mit etwas Erkenntnisgewinn.



Da hast Du nicht unrecht, nicht im geringsten. Es kommt immer darauf an, auf welcher Ebene man eine Sache betrachtet. Ich finde es auch nicht zwingend notwendig, dass, wenn man lange in den Abgrund starrt, man auch in den Abgrund fällt, es ist nur eine gewisse Affinität zu Abgründen feststellbar. 

So ist für mich die entscheidende Frage nicht, ob der Abgrund einen verschlingt, sondern ob man sich des Vorhandenseins des Abgrundes in einem bewusst ist oder eben nicht. So musste ich bei den Worten "etwas Erkenntnisgewinn" in Deinem Post schmunzeln, ist es für mich doch das Um und Auf. Man hat keine Wahl, ob ein Abgrund in einem ist oder nicht. Aber man hat eine Wahl, ob man die Existenz des Abgrundes in sich annimmt oder verdrängt. 

Verdrängt man sie, wandert sie ins Unbewusste, dann ist sie subjektiv verschwunden, aber immer noch da. Dies ist ein sehr gefährlicher Zustand und endet des öfteren damit, dass der Abgrund einen dann letztendlich verschlingt. Wie? Das Leben findet einen Weg, sei es im Kleinen oder im Großen. Dieser Weg ist individuell auf den Einzelnen und seine Umgebung zugeschnitten und ohne Einsichten in kosmischen Dimensionen kaum nachvollziehbar oder vorhersehbar. Drum schau ich lieber hinter die Veränderung, da sie für mich nur ein Resultat ist und wende mich den Ursachen zu. Diese andere Ebene interessiert mich einfach mehr.

Wenn man allerdings den Abgrund in sich annimmt, dann passieren erst die wirklich spannenden Dinge und die haben nicht das geringste damit zu tun, ein Monster zu werden... :-)

LG Kerandos


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Dezember 2008)

Kerandos schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings den Abgrund in sich annimmt, dann passieren erst die wirklich spannenden Dinge und die haben nicht das geringste damit zu tun, ein Monster zu werden... :-)
> 
> LG Kerandos



Das ist allerdings ein weises Wort.

Ich kugle mich immer vor Lachen, wenn wieder mal ein Amokläufer/Serienkiller gefasst worden ist und die allgegenwärtigen Nachbarn und Passanten,denen man das Mikro unter die Nase hält, völlig verdutzt sind und von einer Bestie reden bezw. kundtun das man ja grade von DEM DAS nie erwartet hätte, anstatt deinem Rat zu folgen.

Ich denke aber genau da liegt der Knackpunkt, den Abrund in sich zu sehen ist Schritt 1, ihn anzunehmen ist Schritt 2, mit ihm umgehen zu können ist Schritt 3 und über Schritt drei berichtet uns der Herr Nietzsche. Wenn sich das Annehmen des Abgrundes zu einer Faszination für den Abrund entwickelt beginnen wir uns zu verändern und es beginnt ein Austausch. Wir interessieren uns zunehmend für den Abgrund und der Abgrund, begeistert von soviel Aufmerksamkeit, interessiert sich zunehmen für uns. Die Raupe verpuppt sich und wird zum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

